# 4000 Members



## Jim (Oct 8, 2010)

How awesome is that! In less than 4 years we have been able to get 4000 members. That is so cool! Now if only I could get the 23000 unique monthly visitors to join, the plan would come together.  

Thank you to all who joined and participate and keep it at a friendly, respectful place.

On to the next 4K :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 8, 2010)

:beer: congratz Jim!! It seams like last week that this place only had 100 members. Man does time fly! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Oct 8, 2010)

What an honor and pleasure it is to be a part of this family!


----------



## KMixson (Oct 8, 2010)

My number is 306. Have I really been here that long? It doesn't seem like it. This is my favorite website. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats, Jim! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pretty cool



Even though everyone knows TB Class of 09 are the best members :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## lbursell (Oct 8, 2010)

First forum I've ever joined and I'm pleased to be a member of the 4000.
Information, Education, Entertainment and An Enjoyable Place To Be.
Good job, Jim, and congratulations.


----------



## njTom (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats Jim =D> 

Thank you for masterminding up the concept of this great site and sharing it with us all.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! from a very proud member... I show my support on my truck and aluminum boats, but haven't worked up enough courage to stick a Tinboats sticker on my new fiberglass boat yet.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Jim for a great site =D> 

I'm #87, a member of the first 100 club


----------



## caveman (Oct 8, 2010)

=D> good job JIM on your work on this site.
not sure as how long i have been here ??
But i am glad i have got to see it become what it is today. =D> =D> 

Mike


----------



## perchin (Oct 8, 2010)

Great site you have here jim......tip of the hat. :wink:


----------



## Brine (Oct 8, 2010)

=D>


----------



## breachless (Oct 8, 2010)

Very cool! I am glad I stumbled upon this place, and I am even more glad I decided to sign up: I love it here!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 9, 2010)

wow come along way in a year oct 4 of last year we hit 2000 congrads jim


----------



## sum-kina (Oct 9, 2010)

this is awsome!!!!!!! CONGRATS
this is the most helpful and friendly forum ive ever been on....all because we love the same things!!!!
THE GREAT OUTDOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool, does that justify another round of tinboats.net decals to get some more members? 

Please??

Jamie


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Very cool, does that justify another round of tinboats.net decals to get some more members?
> 
> Please??
> 
> Jamie




Working on one! :wink:


----------



## MARINE0341 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome :beer:


----------



## Codeman (Oct 10, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Thanks Jim for a great site =D>
> 
> I'm #87, a member of the first 100 club



Me too I had no idea till I looked. LOL #92 for me. =D>


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Thanks Jim for a great site =D>
> 
> I'm #87, a member of the first 100 club



Thought I saw you were #85. Jim musta fired a couple guys for not paying their dues. I'm #94.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 12, 2010)

:fishing:


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

I know it's a labor of love to keep a site like this going... Congrats Jim and TB! Happy to be aboard!


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 12, 2010)

wow i'm 115 out of 4000 cooool!!!!!


----------



## perchin (Oct 12, 2010)

ummmmm..... I've seen a couple of you now mention your join number....where are you getting that from? I don't see my number anywhere in my CP or sig or profile. I'm just curious as to what number I am.... I know its in the 2500 to 3000 range, if I remember correctly when I joined though.

You are #1561


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

perchin said:


> ummmmm..... I've seen a couple of you now mention your join number....where are you getting that from? I don't see my number anywhere in my CP or sig or profile. I'm just curious as to what number I am.... I know its in the 2500 to 3000 range, if I remember correctly when I joined though.



Perchin....go to the top menue and click on "Members" (on the right side). You can find your # if you sort by date joined. That appears in your profile.

That would put me at # 2834


----------



## Popeye (Oct 12, 2010)

Perchin,
If you click on the Member button up top, then sort the members by date you will find your screen name on page 99 of 161 and that you are member #2464


----------



## perchin (Oct 12, 2010)

](*,) wow..... thanks guys, if it was a snake, it would of bit me...


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats Jim :beer: This is my favorite site. I have never experienced the knowledge and selfless giving that the members display =D>


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Congrats Jim :beer: This is my favorite site. I have never experienced the knowledge and selfless giving that the members display =D>



+1


----------



## Popeye (Oct 12, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Congrats Jim :beer: This is my favorite site. I have never experienced the knowledge and selfless giving that the members display =D>



Well, except for maybe that Ahab guy :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 13, 2010)

Popeye said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Jim :beer: This is my favorite site. I have never experienced the knowledge and selfless giving that the members display =D>
> ...



Don't knock the Capt, he sent me YOUR Sharpie   :lol:


----------



## DenisD (Oct 13, 2010)

Way to go Jim, congrats =D> . My new goal is to post my boat pics before you hit 5000 members  . #273 DenisD


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm # 1625  . hard to believe in the past 16 months that I have been here that we have grown to over 4000 . Congrats on running a first rate site. =D>


----------



## Popeye (Oct 13, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > bearsphan3.14 said:
> ...




Regifter [-X


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, except for maybe that Ahab guy :mrgreen:[/quote]

Don't knock the Capt, he sent me YOUR Sharpie   :lol:[/quote]


Regifter [-X[/quote]

I didn't re-gift the Sharpie - I kept it for you if you ever invite me fishing again


----------



## fender66 (Oct 13, 2010)

> I didn't re-gift the Sharpie - I kept it for you if you ever invite me fishing again



Now that's REAL LOVE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 13, 2010)

I was sayin' the Ahab guy was a regifter. I'm sure we can get you out next spring if ya wanna.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 13, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I was sayin' the Ahab guy was a regifter. I'm sure we can get you out next spring if ya wanna.



If I don't run the Sharpie dry by then  I'll be there


----------



## shamoo (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr. Jim, your are the man, thanks for keeping everything on an even keel and you did a good job picking our MODS, which do an excellent job. . ( while I'm lippen butt I might as well add everyone).


----------

